

Linus Torvalds is using a Macbook Air - KonradKlause
http://marc.info/?l=linux-netdev&m=132622670523899&w=2

======
Mithrandir
Torvalds said he was using a Mac back in 2005: [http://news.cnet.com/Torvalds-
switches-to-Apple/2100-1003_3-...](http://news.cnet.com/Torvalds-switches-to-
Apple/2100-1003_3-5606030.html)

He said the Mac was better than Vista, but called its FS "utter crap" in 2008:
[http://www.smh.com.au/news/technology/q-and-a-with-linus-
tor...](http://www.smh.com.au/news/technology/q-and-a-with-linus-
torvalds/2008/02/05/1202090403120.html?page=fullpage#contentSwap1)

Note that in the 2008 interview, he also said that he thought that Linux was
better than both.

